# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  مجموعة ملفات PSD رائعة للتصميم

## الوسادة

بعد بحث طويل تم تجميع صور رائعة PSD للتصميم طبعا كلها روابط شغالة 





































*هدول ازا بدكم تحملوهم من هون 

http://www.4shared.com/file/EOuezid-/Nana__Ta7acom_2.html[]


Icons / Textures 

[http://www.4shared.com/file/nK-pscwC/Nana__Ta7acom__1_.html[]


Psd / Stocks 

[http://www.4shared.com/file/lrwHcyA4/Nana__Ta7acom__2_.html]




*





حمل من هون 


http://hotfile.com/dl/56080060/b7b724e/cartoons.psd.html







حمل من هون 


https://rs919tl2.rapidshare.com/#!download|919tl3|382416401|Poster_PSD.rar|92572|R  ~352255C0C2E30849A7F7EFB9AF79C0D4|0|0

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله شي حلو تسلميلي  :Smile:

----------


## بسمه

يسلمو الوساده .. رائع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تفاصيلهم رائعه .. خيالي 
يسلمو هديل

----------


## rand yanal

حلووووووووووووين كتير

----------

